
Ask HN: What are your main criteria when picking up your next employer? - bsvalley
Besides the title, project, money and commute, what will be your next requirements when picking up a new job? For me:<p>- recruitement process: no algo&#x2F;college stuff, an employer that will value my previous projects and contributions<p>- friendly interviewers (= friendly future colleagues)<p>- individual office (no open space or un-productive  environment)<p>- quiet location outside of the office, no downtown type of stuff so I can take a break and walk around the office after lunch
======
perfmode
highly-skilled immediate team members

